
Karma on HN - Mooselogger
I have been here a couple of years, but I never post&#x2F;comment. So to get karma =&gt; 2 (to get my keybase.io proof) I post this in hope of someone upvoting! Thanks in advance.
======
CarolineW
If you never post, and never comment, why should you get any karma?

Give me a good reason and I'll consider upvoting you.

Provide value.

~~~
jjgreen
Seems a bit harsh.

~~~
CarolineW
Do you really think so? I've been at community events where nearly everyone
has mucked in and done stuff, from litter clearing to clearing ground,
building sheds, erecting fences, and more. Usually at the end of the day
there's then a barbecue or similar to reward everyone and enhance to sense of
community.

If someone comes along, sits on one side, drinks beer, watches the work, and
contributes nothing, should they get a free meal? Are they part of the
community? Should they be welcomed and accepted despite not contributing at
all?

That's an interesting question - your reply has prompted me to think more
about that. That's valuable to me, and worth an upvote.

~~~
jjgreen
He/she could be shy, or feel intimidated by the level of conversation here
(not wanting to comment since not wanting to appear inexpert in a crowd of
experts). I have felt this way on forums before, and have hung around for a
while before making my first post.

~~~
CarolineW
That's a fair reason why they might not be submitting, but is still not a
reason why they should be given karma.

Also, they say they've been here a couple of years, and their account is
nearly six months old. Then the first post is asking for karma.

So still, perhaps it's harsh, perhaps you're willing to upvote the submission
to give them that karma - no doubt others will - but I still ask the question.

~~~
Mooselogger
I absolutely agree with your statement. I've been reading and 'lurking' for
about 3 years before I figured I wanted to start upvoting, save posts and
maybe post some things. I just haven't gotten my ass around my head and done
it yet... So when a friend of mine invited me to keybase and told me to link
my accounts I thought I would do so. Only problem is that I couldn't do so
since I have no karma.

I hope that is a fair enough explanation, but I would love to elaborate more
when I'm done at work!

~~~
CarolineW
That's fair enough, and I've now clicked the "upvote" arrow, but I don't see
any increase in your karma. Votes don't always match karma - there are other
forces as work - so you may have to wait till some more important people
actually upvote your post or comments.

~~~
Mooselogger
Oh well. Then I guess I'll have to find some topics and start
posting/commenting. Thank you anyway :)

------
piqufoh
... Your user profile claims it was created 173 days ago ...

~~~
DanBC
A lot of people lurk for a long time before they create an account.

------
oblib
lol!!!

You get one from me because it wouldn't be any fun at all if no one read what
we post here!

